# Medical marijuana dispensaries banned in Los Gatos



## FruityBud (Jul 27, 2011)

The Los Gatos Town Council voted unanimously Monday night to ban medical marijuana dispensaries in town. Council members adopted an ordinance, which takes affect Sept. 1, after a public hearing that no one spoke at. Council members did not discuss the issue either, since the new ordinance replaces an Oct. 2009 urgency ordinance that banned MMDs until the issue could be studied further.

Among other things, the town cited six recent armed robberies that occurred at medical marijuana dispensaries in San Jose as justification for the ban. A staff report said, "Current and prior investigations revealed that many MMDs are, in fact, opportunistic criminal enterprises that are engaged in illicit sales for profit."

The council also endorsed a Santa Clara County Cities Association resolution that calls for the federal government to regulate medical marijuana distribution through licensed pharmacies.

Los Gatos joins Campbell, Cupertino, Gilroy, Los Altos, Milpitas, Mountain View, Palo Alto and Sunnyvale in banning MMDs.

San Jose has recently limited the number of MMDs to 10, after a proliferation of them opened in the city.

*hxxp://tinyurl.com/3nhcrlu*


----------



## Roddy (Jul 28, 2011)

"Current and prior investigations revealed that many MMDs are, in fact, opportunistic criminal enterprises that are engaged in illicit sales for profit."

Doesn't have to be true, just have the perception....and it's obviously out there! Sad....remember that we're all following Cali.


----------



## NorCalHal (Jul 28, 2011)

It's as simple as a City not wanting any dispensaries...they ban them citing criminal enterprises. All States will go thru this. Liberal cities will have them, conservitive cities will not. Simple as that. They are all legal under state law.
If they were REALLY Criminal Enterprises, how come no one got arrested?


----------



## Roddy (Jul 28, 2011)

It's all about perception, Hal, the truth doesn't matter. However, I am willing to bet there's at least a bit of truth in their complaints, or they'd not be complaining....tax money coming in and all. I mean, surely there's illicitly ran dispensaries as well as the good! And yes, all states are watching Cali.


----------



## NorCalHal (Jul 28, 2011)

Area my friend...area. It has nothing to do with tax monies, as conservitive cities see them as nothing more then drug dealing operations...period.
I would take your bet.
Perception is an evil thing. The folks in Los Gatos perception of MMJ is that it is stil a drug. Your perception of Cali is that if a city shuts down a dispensary, they must have been an illegal operation.
Reality is that if a particular city does not want a dispensary to operate in thier town, the ban them. You cannot fight it in court because the City Council has the power to not allow ANY business they want to operate.
In my town of 250,000 folks, the City Council also banned Dispensaries. My city council also banned Hooters restaurant from opening also.The reason is simple, no hidden agenda or folks operating illegally, they are just plain conservitive, as is most all of the Central Valley of California. We ain't all hippies man. We have no Strip Clubs here either. It has nothing to do with the legality of MMJ, it has to do with who runs the City Council. Not perception...but truth.


----------



## Roddy (Jul 28, 2011)

Not my perception, my perception is that these cities have likely seen some kind of illegal activity in their or neighboring cities. And that perception is very likely true, hence my "bet". Tell me, do you honestly know that all dispensaries in Cali were and are following the law to the "T"??

And Hal, I'm sure even you'd say you'd lose that bet....


----------



## Roddy (Jul 28, 2011)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> it has to do with who runs the City Council. Not perception...but truth.



Aren't these people who are voted into office?


----------



## pcduck (Jul 28, 2011)

I see it as the same as dry counties and wet counties. And alcohol is legal federally. People still have the perception that there is illegal actives occurring where alcohol is consumed also


----------



## Roddy (Jul 28, 2011)

Having fights in front of a liquor store (or dispensary lol) gives the perception of illicit activity in that business. People targeting them for robberies doesn't help. Since most of these dispensaries are being forced to problem areas, what do they expect? However, you get the fight or robbery, then the bad press and then more clamping down. Perception....

Am out for vacation, starting a camping weekend today! Have a good one all!


----------



## NorCalHal (Jul 29, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> Not my perception, my perception is that these cities have likely seen some kind of illegal activity in their or neighboring cities. And that perception is very likely true, hence my "bet". Tell me, do you honestly know that all dispensaries in Cali were and are following the law to the "T"??
> 
> And Hal, I'm sure even you'd say you'd lose that bet....


 
Do you really find it hard to beleive that some cities simply don't want dispensaries in thier towns? Remember, MJ is still Illegal in all 50 states no matter the MMJ laws.
You cannot force a dispensary in a community that doesn't want one.


----------



## nvthis (Jul 30, 2011)

My county hasn't had a 'legal' dispensary yet.. Their perception is it _could _draw a criminal element.. This is obviously based soley on the imagination of a county that _didn't want them here in the first place_..


----------



## The New Girl (Jul 31, 2011)

I think you both are right really. The fact is some conservative towns/counties just don't want MMJ and often it's because of their perception of mj and what they see in the news about dispensaries getting robbed etc. Can't blame them really. Many still feel the Feds are political name over the state (which they are)  and won't want MJ till the Feds say OK, and some still just won't want it cause they are conservative. In certain places I'm sure there are problems with dispensaries that don't help with overall view on MMJ. Some can be truth, some can be perception, that's our situation and only with positive education is that going to change.

 I think states are looking at all states with MMJ laws and maybe adopting ideas from various states to use in their state, not just what Cali does or NJ does and copying them.


----------



## Roddy (Jul 31, 2011)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> Do you really find it hard to beleive that some cities simply don't want dispensaries in thier towns? Remember, MJ is still Illegal in all 50 states no matter the MMJ laws.
> You cannot force a dispensary in a community that doesn't want one.


Not at all, where have I said this isn't true? Do you simply find it hard to believe that corruption existed, was noted and has been a reason for the issues faced?

You seem to think there's just one reason, wake up my friend, there's likely several and one is UNDOUBTEDLY past experience!


----------



## Hick (Aug 1, 2011)

pcduck said:
			
		

> I see it as the same as dry counties and wet counties. And alcohol is legal federally. People still have the perception that there is illegal actives occurring where alcohol is consumed also



....and right at the county line, on any given graveled road,.... there sits a little shack or trailer selling liquor. Municipalities and counties,, "have that right"... my county has a moratorium on dispensaries. 
  They also do not issue any liquor licenses for any property on the north side of main street. :confused2:


----------



## Irish (Aug 1, 2011)

as i'm now seeing, a moratorium can last a long time too!


----------



## Roddy (Aug 1, 2011)

Yep Irish, they just continue the moratorium saying they need more time to sort it out!


----------



## NorCalHal (Aug 2, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> Not at all, where have I said this isn't true? Do you simply find it hard to believe that corruption existed, was noted and has been a reason for the issues faced?
> 
> You seem to think there's just one reason, wake up my friend, there's likely several and one is UNDOUBTEDLY past experience!


 
Dude...I live 20 minuates from there...I think I would know what is going on in my backyard........

You live 1000's of miles away....maybe your the one who needs to wake up.....


----------



## SunWolf (Aug 2, 2011)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> Dude...I live 20 minuates from there...I think I would know what is going on in my backyard........
> 
> You live 1000's of miles away....*maybe your the one who needs to wake up*.....


Not sure what your problem is, but you stomping your foot and repeating over and over again that the IDEA of corruption happening ISN"T at least ONE reason they disallowed dispensaries is just being pretty silly on your part. 

Have you ever been to a counsel meeting?  LOTS of ideas are tossed around, some quite violently at times.   I'm quite certain a LOT of reasons were bantered about...since "I just don't want it" isn't an option as a response.  You gotta state WHY you don't want it when the counsel asks the question. 
Anyway, please just take a  :chillpill:  and a toke.  :smoke1:


----------



## Roddy (Aug 2, 2011)

Of course you're right Hal, the perceived problems are just that...perceived and those rude city managers never saw a reason to be against MMJ, they just are. How could I have been soooo wrong??  :doh: 

:rofl: Man, read what's been said and stop thinking everything I say is against you! Truly, we aren't that different!


----------



## tcbud (Aug 2, 2011)

A Public Hearing that NO ONE spoke at?  Amazing...in California unreal.  Los Gatos, last time I was there, was full of hippies, yippies and yuppies.  I guess it has changed, it has been a long time.

My county also has a moratorium on dispensaries.  They (supervisors) now have a little under a year to make a decision about what we will get or not get here (but could extend it one more year). But at the next meeting you can bet the room will be packed with both sides of the issue and most folks wanting to talk.  You cant find a parking space on nights uptown when there is a pot on the Supervisors agenda.


----------



## nvthis (Aug 2, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> I am willing to bet there's at least a bit of truth in their complaints, or they'd not be complaining


 
Hal, no sense beating your head against the wall. 

Roddy, bro, this point is rather rediculous on two fronts. The first being that government, local or otherwise, _build_ perceptions to futher their own means. It's brainless sheep that fall for them, and nothing to do with the will of the majority. There is nothing new to this fight. There are no sudden developements that put dispensaries in a bad light. Marijuana has been demonized for far too long and standards of government so deeply intrenched that any deviation, no matter how futile, is an admission of true ignorance. This fight has become a matter of pride, old school vs. new, and science doesn't favor the shriveled rod of the old guard. 

Second, if this article held any water what-so-ever, then 7-11's, banks and gas stations would have been outlawed or banned _decades_ ago, along with paper, textile, transportation, fossil and nuclear fuel industries. The fact is the old guard, not the people, _don't want dispensaries in their cities,_ period. If this were about hemp and it's related textiles, the spin might be slightly different but the bad blood would still exist. Local governments opposed would still continue to regurgitate their faithful, old argue points. _Blah blah blah, marijuana kills brain cells and makes you incurably and criminally insane.. Hemp is bad because it is the gateway to more dangerous things, like MMJ..._



			
				Roddy said:
			
		

> Sad....remember that we're all following Cali.


 
We barely aknowledge our own dumba$$ government. The _people_ in Cali are what matters. If people in other states get caught up in the government lie & spin, then they probably get exactly what they deserve.. As I see it, the people of California have done _exceptionally_ well. If not for the accomplishments of the good folk in this state, where exactly would MMJ be now? Considering what's been risked, handled, forged and blazed, the saddest thing of all is to see comments like the one above.


----------



## Roddy (Aug 2, 2011)

Seriously guys, if it's as bad as you seem to think it is, there's always voting...right? But truly, if you guys feel it's this bad, then how did you ever get it passed in the first place?? :confused2:


----------



## valleyboy (Aug 2, 2011)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> Area my friend...area. It has nothing to do with tax monies, as conservitive cities see them as nothing more then drug dealing operations...period.
> I would take your bet.
> Perception is an evil thing. The folks in Los Gatos perception of MMJ is that it is stil a drug. Your perception of Cali is that if a city shuts down a dispensary, they must have been an illegal operation.
> Reality is that if a particular city does not want a dispensary to operate in thier town, the ban them. You cannot fight it in court because the City Council has the power to not allow ANY business they want to operate.
> In my town of 250,000 folks, the City Council also banned Dispensaries. My city council also banned Hooters restaurant from opening also.The reason is simple, no hidden agenda or folks operating illegally, they are just plain conservitive, as is most all of the Central Valley of California. We ain't all hippies man. We have no Strip Clubs here either. It has nothing to do with the legality of MMJ, it has to do with who runs the City Council. Not perception...but truth.



I remember we had some in 05-06 I believe. And I still remember the tinted suburbans out front.

Only a handful of delivery services left.  As a matter of fact if you look you won't find any cannabis dispensaries in the 209 area code.  Chief of Mo-town said in newspapers he wanted to go after delivery services.  This area is based in agriculture and the majority of people on city boards have their hand in the ag markets.  Not to profile, but most local farmers vilify cannabis.


----------



## nvthis (Aug 3, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> Seriously guys, if it's as bad as you seem to think it is, there's always voting...right? But truly, if you guys feel it's this bad, then how did you ever get it passed in the first place?? :confused2:


 
Now you're just throwing paper on the fire. To my best guess, you're not thinking through what you write. The only negativity on this thread has been imposed by you. For the record, we _seem to think_ things are pretty darn good here, considering. Again, there has been no great surprizes. Any opposition faced by the people in Cali by state or federal governments was/is entirely predictable. Double _duh_.

If you own a tv, or read the paper, then suggesting we could merely vote things better would be nonsensical. Remember who we are speaking of. in the course of going on 2 decades, we have literally voted the wheels off this b!tch. It's more than obvious, through your words, that you carry some grudge against California(ns). Unfortunately it seems you are allowing that to cloud your vision. So, how ever did us bunch of_ ignorant hicks_ get it to pass in the first place? How ever did you fail to?


----------



## Killuminati420 (Aug 3, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> Seriously guys, if it's as bad as you seem to think it is, there's always voting...right?


 
:rofl:


----------



## Roddy (Aug 3, 2011)

nvthis said:
			
		

> Now you're just throwing paper on the fire. To my best guess, you're not thinking through what you write. The only negativity on this thread has been imposed by you. For the record, we _seem to think_ things are pretty darn good here, considering. Again, there has been no great surprizes. Any opposition faced by the people in Cali by state or federal governments was/is entirely predictable. Double _duh_.
> 
> If you own a tv, or read the paper, then suggesting we could merely vote things better would be nonsensical. Remember who we are speaking of. in the course of going on 2 decades, we have literally voted the wheels off this b!tch. It's more than obvious, through your words, that you carry some grudge against California(ns). Unfortunately it seems you are allowing that to cloud your vision. So, how ever did us bunch of_ ignorant hicks_ get it to pass in the first place? How ever did you fail to?




But wait...I remember Hal telling me this same thing??? Now, I'm foolish for suggesting the same? :confused2: I remember how he talked right down to us poor Michigan country folk that passed the initiative to begin with? 

Carry a grudge?? I suggest that past experience has something to do with the way your council members think and you all say I'm nuts....WOW! And through this, I have a grudge? No grudge, just hoping you all get it right cuz we truly are following in your footsteps! And negativity?? Really? Me? For suggesting what is LIKELY?? I'm not the one jumping to shout down that experiences has played into any of the reasons....

Valleyboy states there were dispensaries....if the council is so bent against them, how did you have them to start with? Are the council now making up any reasons to disallow...or don't they need a reason. And last, the council IS voted in, right? So, truly, voters DO have the last word. If the council value their jobs, they do what the people want. Sounds like some are suggesting more people are against dispensaries (and MMJ) than for....  Just trying to understand since I seem to not.

Tell you what though, if my "negativity" is hurting this convo, I'll bow out...think I can only repeat my stance so many times anyway!


----------



## Hick (Aug 3, 2011)

there are always those that know better, what is best for everyone...


----------



## NorCalHal (Aug 3, 2011)

209 4 life Valleyboy....and dude that had the dispensary in motown in 05-06 got 22 years for it.....

One thing you don't understand Roddy is how dispensaries all came to be my friend. There are NO laws governing dispensaries in california...none. Never has been.
You wanted a dispensary...you simply opened one. You file as a non-profit with the State Of Cali and that was it. You rented a spot and opened the doors....simple as that. It is STILL like that.
No town openly sought city laws allowing dispensaries, folks just opened them. For some reason, you think we all go through the City Council to open up dispensaries from day one. That is simply not true.
It has been a long hard road, to say the least.
When it all started, not one city in Cali had a clue on how to handle it. Some cities simply didn't care due to thier progressive stance on MJ, Like Oakland/Bay Area. They have FAR worse things to worry about then herb.
Some cities just saw them, and still do, as drug operations...period.

So, as dispensaries blew up across the State, individual cities started either allowing them and taxing them, or straight banning them. The MMJ patients have no choice in the matter, council meetings or not. If you think it is as simple as a "vote", you are truly lost.

What is upsetting Roddy is your assumption that you think you know what is going on out here. This ain't MI. We are fighting for control. You cats want politicians to control your market, well, us Californians ain't having that.

So sit back in your chair and let us fight for you all....again...


----------



## NorCalHal (Aug 3, 2011)

btw Roddy...No ill feelings at all, and I enjoy our "debates". It is cool to know how other folks in other states perceive what is going on out here.

You just gotta understand bro, we aint looking for the politicians to guide us like most all other states, we put our a$$ on the line and just do it, and let the politicians catch up to us. Thats truly the American way.


----------



## Roddy (Aug 3, 2011)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> What is upsetting Roddy is your assumption that you think you know what is going on out here. This ain't MI. We are fighting for control. You cats want politicians to control your market, well, us Californians ain't having that.
> 
> So sit back in your chair and let us fight for you all....again...




First, nope, I don't have a clue what's going on...do you think others in states fighting for MMJ do? Perception is just that, some see banning and the perception will be something bad must have happened to cause this. Since we are following you, that perception is going to weigh in on how we can do things. Second....VOTE is a weapon indeed. Voting OUT those who stand against simply for their personal gains is ALWAYS an option, put up a viable opponent and get in the ring! I know, you'll say this isn't as easy as it sounds....nothing ever is, my friend!

I don't understand where you think we want politicians to fight for us, and you say I assume to know things?

Hal, you act like you all are mavericks and heroes we should worship....what you don't understand is that our laws were written based on how things went in your state. Your state is guiding how our states adapt to the MMJ move. So when you say you put your a$$ on the line and just did, another way to say it is we just didn't care, did as we pleased and let the chips drop where they may. You say we want politicians to run it for us...we are happy to get ANYTHING at all at this point and will be fighting from here on! So, sit back?? Not hardly!!!

Hal, have you watched Marijuana Inc?? Whole show is painting Cali in a bad light........perception perception perception.

Truly, I'm hoping all eyes go to Colorado at this point, they seem to be getting things together pretty well...or am I reading things wrong, Hick?

And Hal, no hard feelings at all, I'm having fun with this, truly!


----------



## nvthis (Aug 3, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> think I can only repeat my stance so many times anyway!


 
What stance? That the waters have been muddied by perception? That NCH is totally blind to past experiences that don't even exist yet (maybe he got some of that perception in his eye)? That Cali is screwing everyone else by leading by poor example?

*Perception, put simply:* When cali voters repeal the current MMJ laws, then negative perception exists, and has won. Ain't gonna happen. Not enough sheep.

*Past experiences, put simply:* 99.9% of cities/counties that don't have dispensaries never did. I wonder what past experiences they could be drawing from???

*Cali leading the way, put simply:* This asinine assumption that Cali law has somehow migrated to another state is off by a mile. The only thing Cali law has determined is what happens in Cali. This has never been more apparent than when prop 19 was defeated. From what I recall every state in the union cried and moaned about how we got it wrong. The only people happy with the turnout were in Cali.. Go figure. We don't vote for you. Cali was nothing more than the grand experiment. it offered no playbook, no design for success. The only thing Cali offered was motivation. Once seen it could be done, it was all that was needed. All other states and the people that live in them are responsible for their own outcomes. They drafted it, they voted it, there was no input from Cali. The comparison here is like cheating on a spelling test. You seem to be maintaining that if Cali spells a word wrong, then all the lemmings looking over her shoulder will fail. Forunately, that's not quite the way it works... 


Yes.. Nothing beats good ol' pleasant discussion  Cheers!


----------



## Roddy (Aug 3, 2011)

nvthis said:
			
		

> *Cali leading the way, put simply:* This asinine assumption that Cali law has somehow migrated to another state is off by a mile. The only thing Cali law has determined is what happens in Cali. This has never been more apparent than when prop 19 was defeated. From what I recall every state in the union cried and moaned about how we got it wrong. The only people happy with the turnout were in Cali.. Go figure. We don't vote for you. Cali was nothing more than the grand experiment. it offered no playbook, no design for success. The only thing Cali offered was motivation. Once seen it could be done, it was all that was needed. All other states and the people that live in them are responsible for their own outcomes. They drafted it, they voted it, there was no input from Cali. The comparison here is like cheating on a spelling test. You seem to be maintaining that if Cali spells a word wrong, then all the lemmings looking over her shoulder will fail. Forunately, that's not quite the way it works...
> 
> 
> Yes.. Nothing beats good ol' pleasant discussion  Cheers!




So, no one is even looking Cali's way at all, no one is watching to see how it works in Cali? Really? And you truly believe this?? And yes, you have the stance right. Maybe not the screwing part, but the poor example is pretty good!

btw....I've got news for you, they're STILL watching!!


----------



## nvthis (Aug 3, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> So, no one is even looking Cali's way at all, no one is watching to see how it works in Cali? Really? And you truly believe this??


 
Your are quite confusing, Roddy. I can't be completely sure what gain you have received by this convoluted response. Please, quote me where this was said?

I think the example of a poor example is highly subjective in this case. Who has offered the poor example? Is it state government that did so? Or the voters/people? This stands out to me as there are differences between them. On one hand we have the state where a pretty good divide exists between pro and con. Unfortunately, in the last 14 months or so, the pro MMJ has been continually harassed with threats of incarceration from the state attornies office and, indeed, the anti-MJ Obamahood federal government conglomeration, straight out of DC. These have been trying times for our most influential pro-members. Are they the origination of the poor example? Or is it the people? Is it native Californians? Is it the masses upon masses of imigrants from MI that have swamped Cali for a piece of the green rush? Is it illegal aliens from Mexico (cartels?) that grow tens of thousands of plants in our state parks and threaten hikers? Maybe it's the soccer moms that buy from delivery services? Or perhaps it's the Californian criminals that rob other people (as opposed to MI criminals that would never even dream of doing such a dasterdly thing..)? By setting a poor example to the rest of the US, or even the planet, two things must be assumed. 1, the rest of the world has been sheltered and never before subjected to such dispicable behavior or 2, the worlds moral compass is much more evolved and pious than any population west of the Cal~Neva state line.. This, of course, leads me to wonder just what these bad examples actually are. I think you should fill us in.

BTW, while you are watching us, we are watching baseball.. Go SF GIANTS!!! (I know, that's destined for deletion.. Well, it's been a long, long time... Have at 'er, Hick..  )


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 3, 2011)

You guys are killem me.:rofl:


----------



## Roddy (Aug 3, 2011)

Look one post up, that says you believe no one is watching Cali.

Poor examples...did I mention Marijuana Inc? Tons of poor examples there, I'll refer to that...and I know, it's old. This just means there's likely more abuse. I can still picture all the houses being nothing more than shells and tons of dope growing everywhere. If this weren't a problem, wonder why so many said it was....including the citizens fed up and moving out??? Poor examples....every time a bust at a dispensary goes down, this is poor for all...even if it's a "bad bust". I'd go to wager that the "bad busts" come about for a real reason, but we see how that goes LMAO...deny deny deny!

I believe you know EXACTLY what I am saying, I could be misjudging you though??  

Simply put, as I have said several times, ALL EYES ARE ON CALI...hope you don't muck it up for the rest of us! And yes, Cali has done a LOT for the movement, no doubt....just not ALL has been good....can we all agree on that or will this too bring on a firestorm??? :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## nvthis (Aug 3, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> Look one post up, that says you believe no one is watching Cali.


 
Again, can you quote me, pleeeease?



			
				Roddy said:
			
		

> Poor examples...did I mention Marijuana Inc? Tons of poor examples there, I'll refer to that...


 
Ah yes, your example is a entertainment piece. A television production. This is what you are bringing to the table. Don't ever let anyone tell ya that weed don't sell... Yup, I think I do get EXACTLY what you are getting on about  :rofl: 



			
				Roddy said:
			
		

> I can still picture all the houses being nothing more than shells and tons of dope growing everywhere. If this weren't a problem, wonder why so many said it was....including the citizens fed up and moving out???


 
I can still picture an episode of the Simpsons with a three eyed fish and some green aliens:confused2: 

Look, I hear what you are saying. Now dig this. If you smell like bacon and have an offsite cubicle in a donut shop, _then there are no bad busts_. Everyone is guilty, end of story. Believe, believe, believe!!! I mean, c'mon, it even said so on TV, right? so, of course it's true. No one would ever stretch a truth for ratings. Or sympathy. :doh: 

If you smoke weed, grow, or otherwise participate in the movement, then everyone of those busts are b.s. You're hearing it right here, buddy. See, I can say that because of the gray area that MMJ lives in. Technically, that allows that there is no validity on either side, thus the myriad of lawsuits filed every single day. Everyone jockying for a spot. For someone that don't live in Cali, guess it just depends what side of the fence you are on, and how susceptible you are to suggestion (that "perception" you seem so facinated with?) 

And since when was a home-turned-grow-house a poor example of something? Is there something wrong with that? And don't even try to tell me that it just doesn't happen in MI, or any other state for that matter. Why is it something that gets tagged on Cali??:rofl: 

And did anyone even see or confirm that those poor poor people actually have moved? And did anyone actually see the multitudes of grows that surrounded them, forcing them to move? Are you _absolutely_ sure that it wasn't all a ruse for ratings? Would you bet your _house_ on it?

I wouldn't.

I think the only poor example here today is your re-telling of some tired old bullcrap. Hope that's not too awful _firestormy_ now..


----------



## Roddy (Aug 3, 2011)

I won't even bother to read your post NV, the first lines tell me how you're thinking...and WOW! You are right, my bad...Cali doesn't even need sewers, your poo is sweet smelling!

You guys sure do get defensive over anything perceived bad said about Cali...there's that perception thing again...OUCH! But, been funny watching you guys jump to defend against what is obvious.

But...to quote you....

*Cali leading the way, put simply: This asinine assumption that Cali law has somehow migrated to another state is off by a mile. The only thing Cali law has determined is what happens in Cali. This has never been more apparent than when prop 19 was defeated. From what I recall every state in the union cried and moaned about how we got it wrong. The only people happy with the turnout were in Cali.. Go figure. We don't vote for you. Cali was nothing more than the grand experiment. it offered no playbook, no design for success. The only thing Cali offered was motivation. Once seen it could be done, it was all that was needed. All other states and the people that live in them are responsible for their own outcomes. They drafted it, they voted it, there was no input from Cali. The comparison here is like cheating on a spelling test. You seem to be maintaining that if Cali spells a word wrong, then all the lemmings looking over her shoulder will fail. Forunately, that's not quite the way it works... *  But nooooo....you don't say anything like no one is watching Cali....not straight out. LMFAO!!!!

And NV....I use Marijuana Inc as an example, this is used as an example of the *type* of abuse I speak of. I know, you've already said that's all B S.....made up in Cali??? LMFAO! But, I am not saying just look at the film, my friend, read the papers and watch the news. Or....are they all lying to us too??? Conspiracy??


----------



## nvthis (Aug 3, 2011)

nvthis said:
			
		

> *Cali leading the way, put simply:* This asinine assumption that Cali law has somehow migrated to another state is off by a mile.!


 
:confused2: There it is?? And you are still convoluting it beyond all recognition..

Look, your arguement is busted. _I ALREADY TOLD YOU..._ All busts are either good or all busts are bad, it all just depends what side of the fence you are on. The huge gray area in the law does NOT allow for any inbetweeners. Sorry.. You can sit here all day for the next week trying to find a make believe one, but it don't exist.

Now pick your side of the fence and get on it. I'm sure there must be a COPS! rerun comin' on any minute... :huh:


----------



## Roddy (Aug 3, 2011)

nm....tied of this dance anyway


----------



## nvthis (Aug 3, 2011)

And you are raving mad. Pretty sure the light bulb may have flickered once or twice, but can't blame you for not admitting it.. Hey Roddy, pop quiz buddy! 

California disepensaries get raided by who?

A. Local police

B. Local sheriff

C. California highway patrol

D. None of the above

Get it???


----------



## Roddy (Aug 3, 2011)

Sad, my friend, truly sad! Ignoring you is easy enough though, have a nice life! Add nvthis to your Ignore List...check!


----------



## nvthis (Aug 3, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> I'm having fun with this, truly!


 
NV's ignore list = 0

Saying discussion is fun, and actually having a thick enough skin to take getting your crap called out = Two very different things...:confused2: 

Wish I could say I would have done the same.. No I don't..


----------



## Roddy (Aug 4, 2011)

Hmmmm, ignore certainly isn't working.

Discussion is great, when discussion occurs. When you have someone sit there and tell you the world in Cali is beautiful and hey, EVERY news corp is lying, there's no true abuse....all made up for effect...well, all I can think is I'm not dealing with someone who is wanting to actually discuss.  Conspiracy theory keeps coming to mind, makes me want to check with Art to make sure we did actually go to the moon....or was that staged like all the lies about Cali and the above reproach populous! What we were doing isn't discussion....more like some politician, telling me the budget is fine and the world is lying.....can anyone say deny deny deny?? 

I do love a good discussion....you provide none, so have a good life. Hey, do you guys even bother locking doors out there...or are the non-MJ crime reports actually real whereas anything to do with dispensaries or any other drug issues are the only ones faked?? I'm sooooo :confused2:

Do you need me to quote you again????? :rofl:


----------



## Hick (Aug 4, 2011)

when you stop discussing "policy" and digress to attacks on each other, the thread is closed.


----------

